# Liens inactifs sur Facebook sur IPad 2



## 75017wagram (14 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas trouve de réponses sur ce forum à mon problème

Depuis deux jours, sur Facebook - et uniquement sur Face book - les liens ne fonctionnent pas.

Le phénomène ne se produit que sur l' IPad, mais ni sur l'Iphone ni sur l'ordinateur
Quelqu'un  à une idée ?
Merci


----------

